# Angela Gheorghiu’s Ride In The Clouds



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about the way I see it would be like to be Angela Gheorghiu’s lover. 

How I sleep at night 
uncovered is delight 
of my Angela 
muscles on display 
for my Angela to caress 
in hours of slumber 
my Angela descend 
loving attentions of embrace 
wings of silks in shades of beauty 

How I sleep at night 
visions of Angela 
glorious mane as night 
homage stars of twilight 
Angela with eyes a playful 
enchant as ruby lips depict 
joy of one ever so tender 
on to fantasies of flight

How I awaken 
Angela descends with rose a crimson 
commence ride of night on cloud to drift 
about as on wind of storm 
My Angela gliding on white delicacy of sky 
whilst thunder thrives 
My Angela’s nails driving desires 
on to my flesh 
My Angela inhaling root of passions 
all in lustful rage of deity 

How I sleep whilst dreams of Angela 
prance as pictures of splendor 
gazing upon lady of ecstasy 
my Angela force divine of Asgard 
in adoration of flesh


----------

